# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  ¿Cuchillo de papeletas?

## sujetom

Hace tiempo ojeé el corinda, sin empezar seriamente al mentalismo, pero vi la existencia de cuchillos para papeletas, y he visto que este material es escaso o muy caro; solo he visto dos, el de Joe Porper (Carísimo) y el que hay en tiendamagia, los críticas de la tienda son muy malas, pero yo quiero saber el porqué;

 ¿quien lo tenga puede decirme si merece la pena y si se puede usar como cuchillo de acampada o uso cotidiano? (para cuando empiece con mentalismo, no haré la compla a lo loco)

----------


## joselillo1980

Por si te sirve de ayuda hay otros dos en el mercado, el de Juan Pablo Ibañez que utiliza para la aparición de un billete firmado en el interior de una fruta, el efecto se llama "Fruitfull" y otro que se comercializa con el nombre de "Cuchillo para producción de billete en limón". Desconozco exactamente el funcionamiento y calidad de cada uno y si son mejores o peores que los dos que mencionas, pero imagino que para papeletas servirán igualmente.

Enlace al video de Fruitfull: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gs3TXoX-Bu4
Enlace a Bill To Lemon Knife: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwPcine747M

----------


## Ochosi

Hace años que los cuchillos cayeron en desuso. ¿Por qué llevar encima un cuchillo de varios centímetros únicamente para abrir un sobre? Hay muchas otras formas de conseguir el mismo resultado. En principio se pueden usar como cuchillo normal, pero te vas a arriesgar a que se rompa? :P Osterlind, en alguno de sus dvds, muestra un cuchillo distinto a los que aparecen en los 13 Escalones (de hecho, creo que es en el dvd que hizo sobre el libro)

----------


## navajasonline

la verdad ahora se te compras los cuchillos no te recomiendo salir con ellos en la calle, porque te van a coger o bien dicho te van a detener, ahora ya no es legal llevar cuchillos.

----------

